# HH - Fulgrim the Illuminator & Davinite Serpent Lodge Priest



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Got a newsletter from Black Library revealing some early and exclusive releases for the HH Weekender... 


Fulgrim the Illuminator 










Davinite Serpent Lodge Priest (Event Exclusive)


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

The fulgrim figure looks great love the detail on the head!! Any word on when it is going to out


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Just saw this email too. Fulgrim looks awesome and that lodge acolyte looks suitably creapy...

Rev


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I just got this too. Lovely stuff! :so_happy:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Simon egan is a genius when it comes to faces and detail, he looks stunning


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

fulgrim looks like david bowie.. well done FW!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Liking it, liking it.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

cool ill have to get the event only model for my website

http://limited-edition-warhammer.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Full pic of the model.


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is a pic of Fulgrim http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t272/m_r_parker/HH%20Weekender%202013/8E7B5150-C0AA-4647-AB20-A56ADA90223E-9728-00000DFDE421B229_zpsb932e9f8.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/...64DC247-9728-00000E0813D3F794_zpsf633adf0.jpg


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is some more stuff.
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t272/m_r_parker/HH%20Weekender%202013/FDFF9BDF-CA74-4F7A-A47C-EA3C23F90458-9815-00000E0C322FD753_zps9976e4be.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t272/m_r_parker/HH%20Weekender%202013/54A66E63-5CE0-4D71-BE5E-BFEBBE446646-9728-00000E08221F924B_zps71e2f9fb.jpg


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Want these badly. Were there any indications when Fulgrim would go on general release?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I really need to start some sort of "Forge World is releasing new stuff" contingency fund. That Fulgrim model is friggin' tits.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting walker looking models, any idea what they are?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Some Mechanicum enforcer robot/human?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

just got that email...wowowow Fulgrim looks...well perfect and the accolyte...yeah he stays in front where i can train my las rifle on him


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooh, like those walkers :so_happy:


----------

